# Getting Students



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 2, 2005)

This may sound like a tired question, but what have you done to get students? (I don't teach children)

I've tried:

One week free lessons, they won't bite, and or stay.

Adverstising, Lost lots of money, no bites.

My students try to get others to come, no takers.

I offer next to nothing test fees, no membership fees.(Class fees are 60 mo.)

I have a site on the web, very few visitors, though people know I'm here.

I come out in the paper, in the Sports Community Section weekly.

I've done demo's

I teach to stay active, not to make a killing, just to pay the room rent, and I can hardly do that anymore. 

I'm up against McDojo's, so that doesn't help.

My feeling is that a role of a BB is to teach, to spread the art, but frankly, I tire of my students flaking out, and not being able to get new people. Are the arts falling out of favor with people?

Thanks


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 2, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I offer next to nothing test fees, no membership fees.(Class fees are 60 mo.)
> 
> I come out in the paper, in the Sports Community Section weekly.
> 
> I've done demo's



Your monthly fee is kind of high. Mine (from my instructor) is 49 for unlimited but really take 3 classes a week now plus my own practice.  30-40 for newbies is more realistic for twice a week to start them off. Especially since "more" is better than none at all.  The community ed program here has a brochure of community classes held everywhere in town.  It brings in alot of people for $30 for eight weeks.  But out of those maybe four stay and enroll in regular TKD each cycle. You might do that...an introductory "easy" class. 

Demo's are good at health fairs but only if you sign up people.  Offer them a free uniform if they sign a contract for a year and pay for three months.

I'm restarting up my cardiokicks-kickboxing class again--since this is the season of dieting/exercise in January. That worked before bringing in people from an insert in the newspaper twice a month. Yeah, basically people are wimps until they find out the power within them--so many make excuses...that's easier. TW


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm guessing forced conscription press gangs are usually frowned upon for recruiting?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Offer them a free uniform if they sign a contract for a year and pay for three months.


  A year contract may turn off people, especially if they don't yet have an established dedication to the art.   

 One major school around here offers a free uniform with each sign up ($35 just to start). Their business philosophy is when people get a uniform, they may feel a bit more obligated to go. :idunno: That dojo has set up other dojos, at least one or two in almost every town in the county--and still growing. These affliates all follow the same pattern. I guess their strategy works for them. 

 It's a "family&friends" business. The parents run the main dojo and their grown children/close friends all handle the affliates.

    - Ceicei


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Your monthly fee is kind of high.


Not necessarily.  its probably not pricing, unfortunately.  that would be easy to deal with.

nothing attracts a crowd like a crowd.  once you fill the room and it looks like the place to be, it probably will be. that's the trick, how to fill the room.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 2, 2005)

Our instructor doesn't use contracts but will throw in a free uniform if you pay the first few months in advance


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 2, 2005)

Well you can come up to Minnesota.  We have hardly any Kenpo around here.  

It probably is a combination of all-lower pricing, availability of class, introductory rate/min 3 months with free uniform, better advertising targeting-community ed program?, easy kickboxing class to build them up to sign. What is your schedule? I think if people normally eat at 5-5:30, 6:30 PM is good--that's optimum around here. Oh, yeah, you have to smile alllll the time.   TW


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jan 3, 2005)

Two things come to mind to me:

1) Get involved with something like NAPMA, MAIA, or MTA in order to get mentors and suggestions from some of the best and biggest schools in the country.  For one, they will probably tell you you're charging too little (which is in my second point).  Some of the most successful schools are charging over $100 a month (for 2 1-hour classes per week).  They will also offer information on how to get people in the door and how to keep them.  NAPMA has information on how to conduct a inquiry call and perform the introductory lesson that leaves them actually wanting to come in and try it out.

2) I read a book (can't remember the title) about the public perception of pricing.  Basically, the lower something is priced, the lower the quality is expected.  One example they gave was a car.  If buying a car was only about price, people would buy Yugos instead of Porches.  Another example they had was of a dog groomer that owned her own business and after a few years wasn't doing well, but didn't want to just throw in the towel and dump her existing customers.  She decided to raise her rates to basically drive her customers away.  But she found that the more she raised her rates, the more customers she actually got.  People thought of her as some sort of "exclusive" service.  Of course there's a breaking point, but the point makes sense.

The bottom line question is, would you like 100 students that you charge $10 a month or 10 students at $100 a month.  The idea is that the fewer students you have, the more attention you can give them and the higher quality of teaching you provide.

WhiteBirch


----------



## OC Kid (Jan 5, 2005)

Have you tried demonstrations at the local schools? Also as far a price goes it depends on your area. here 60 bucks is about average some areas it may be more expensive. 

Have you handed out fliers around your neighborhood > I know a guy who used to run a mcdojo and thats what he told me drew in students.
Also, where is your school located. Location has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 13, 2005)

How about a coupon, 30 days for $30, unlimited training classes plus free uniform.  Then afterwards if they decide to stay, minimum 3 months fees, and monthly after that.  $60 is pretty darn good.  I charge $50, but the average around my area is more like $80-$100.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 13, 2005)

From my experience, I have many parents come tell me that I am good with kids. If you have troubles teaching kids, you might find a instructor that is good with kids. This may help boost your kids enrollment. Curriculum for kids must be different from adults also. Many of the drills have to be gear towards kids not adults. I have about 60 students total. over 40 are kids.


----------



## Jumper53 (Mar 10, 2005)

One of my best is by rewarding students for bringing in friends. I give them one free month if a friend joins. One of my students has determined he is never going to pay for classes again, just bring in a new person every month. I also give students (and my own friends and family) $10 cash for everyone they bring into my seminars. 

If you are advertising try a run of 3 ads to the same group instead of just one. Make them look similar but have slightly different hook lines. Many people see your ad one time and think it is a good idea, but then put the magazine away and forget about you. You have to pop into their minds three times before most people will respond to you. If an ad doesn't work after 3 runs, then you are reaching the wrong people and you need to switch where your ads are. 

If you are using flyers use the same trick as for ads. Three flyers, to the same 1000 houses, spaced about a month appart will do way better than one flyer to 3000 houses. 

To save money, hold a bar-b-q party for all students, friends and family. Then get everyone to deliver 100 flyers for you to earn their grub. Do not say you cannot afford flyer delivery. Tell them that it is fun and great exercise for their friands and family that are not into the class. If they bring friends you will be surprised how many of them actually join too.

When delivering flyers yourself, if you see a "No Flyers Please" sign, ring the doorbell. When they answer you say "I respect your no flyers sign, but I was wondering if anyone in your house might be interested in classes at our martial art school?". After a couple of practice houses you will find ways to be so soft and friendly you can start a conversation with them even if you get a no to your first question. I would bet you are the first person in your community to use this approach. (Unless you live in Calgary where I do it.) It works.

Never waste money on color. There is no reason you need to spend a lot of money on color flyers and ads to promote a school. 300% more cost, 5% more results.

I find that whenever I start to have problems with retention it is because I have become a little lazy in my teaching. Step up the intensity in your class a little more and your retention numbers should improve. (on a very rare case you are pushing them too hard, new students are streesed and old students are injured.) Remember, sweating students are addicted students.

And finally for today. You seem to be having a TEMPORARY problem with deservability. You have earned a good school, with enough students to feed yourself and pay the rent. Heck you even deserve a little more money so you can save for your future and live a long and happy life. I am sure you will say that your martial arts are as good as anyone else. Sure some potential students will want a different style or teacher, but there are enough out there for you too. 

You don't have to sell out and become a McDojo. Just be confident that you are better than that. Your visitors and students will respond to your confidence. Your fees are fair, don't discount unless they are giving you something like a long term commitment or a family of four. Discounting without a coupon looks like desperation. They do not know who is good and who isn't... but they can tell a liar. So if you say you are good, AND believe it, they will train with you.

Thank you for this thread. It has reminded me I need to get back on the promotion wagon again too.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a great thread!!


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 4, 2006)

I charge $50 per month in a rural town of 1,000 people. Your price is fine.

You do not teach kids.  Do you teach teenagers?  I started a school here when I moved to a community that had nothing.  (I miss my old school 2,800 miles away, but oh well.)  I started six months ago and have only 3 adult students.  I teach a teen-adult class that has 7-8 teens and 3 adults.

I offer two weeks free, no strings, no uniform.  Come and try it.  If you are still there are two, weeks then sign-up.  This has worked very well.

Finally, promote to the first rank quickly.  I reduced the requirements for 9th gup and allow students to earn their first belt in two months.

Hang in there.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 5, 2006)

Just spent 1K in advertising, just to have a women's class at which I will make no profit, just to get more women into TKD or at least kickboxing.  So out of perhaps 25 calls, I actually had six people come in and sign the waiver and pay me. I even had parents call and I had to redirect them to call the master.  At this rate, I won't get my money back for years.  And I am leading/working out with them, kickboxing classes four days a week beside my own TKD classes which I cut back to two.  I did one demo, which I hope will bring in a few moms but not so far...they have my flyers which I printed up. That group has toddlers and we have no daycare.  But I just told them we would arrange an area, if they could provide a rotating mom for childcare during the hour workout. But doubt anything will come of it.

I signed up to teach a community ed class starting Jan., free teaching, but they dropped me, or rather the master dropped my class and gave my students (4) to the other woman who was teaching even though she is lower ranked but she is his relative after all. I think I just got duped. So now I have to advertise and actually compete with his other women's class.

Sometimes I think I am just stupid to do this under the auspices of his school.  But I would spend a lot more money renting a facility, paying utilities, getting equipment and then not be able to promote them and then it would pretty much end me being able to practice with my friends, other black belts at the school and learning anything new. And then, I would still be competing with his school and he could go to court over a no-compete clause.  So, why do I have such a drive to help other women get into this, under this school?  I guess the positives still outweigh the negatives and I am still hopeful. TW


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 9, 2006)

often questions are better than answers:

1.  are you willing to re-examine your no kids policy?  that alone could fix your financial woes.

2.  how long are you trying each of those marketing efforts?  it will usually take between 5 and 12 tries of any initiative before you see real results.

3.  how do you feel about marketing and sales?  if you think they're beneath you, then you'll never do them with intensity.  if that's the case, you need to get somebody to do it for you, or find a way to adjust that attitude.

4.  would you consider raising your prices?  keep current students where they are, but new students pay more.  you get more bang for your marketing effort in that way.

5.  are you doing any free seminars or workshops?  for example, hit local apartment complexes, businesses, churches and clubs.  a free self-defense, stress relief or goal setting seminar with a coupon for a free month of lessons can go a long way.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 1, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I would still be competing with his school and he could go to court over a no-compete clause.


 
I'm not an attorney, but you should speak with one before getting overly concerned with a non-compete clause. I have been told that they are un-enforceable.


----------



## still learning (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, Just want to add one more thing here?  ....Location is very important.  ...do you have easy excess, parking, can be seen from the road/highway.  A very safe area to go to? 

Location is half the battle to getting customers.

Rule of being in business:  If you are getting repeat sales...your are doing something right.  If no? ....find out why and work on correcting this.

Anyone can teach?  ...not everyone will be a good teacher..is also a good leader, respected, and not self-center.  Willing to go above and beyond to help his students achieve greatness in themselves.

Most successful schools have more children than adults.....do not limit yourself......the future are the kids....study this well....Aloha


----------

